# مصنع علف دواجن(شركة الجوهري)



## الجوهري (15 مارس 2014)

مصنع علف دواجن



الجوهرى للتنمية الصناعية
يمكنكم التعرف على التفاصيل الفنية للمعدات عن طريق الاتصال بناعلى الارقام التاليه

002-01001160396
002-01272227795
اوزيارةموقعناالاليكتروني التالي :
www.elgohary-eg.com
اوالتواصل معناعبرالبريدالاليكتروني التالي :
[email protected]
وتفضلوبزيارة قناتناعلى اليوتيوب
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCByaq_Q_oHWknUfqLeuZ4NQ?feature=guide

اوزيارة مدونتنا
http://elgohary-eg.blogspot.com

اوتشريفنابزيارتكم الكريمه علي العنوان التالي:
كفرالشيخ - ابراج المحاربين أمام بنك اسكندرية










​


----------

